# Transporting fish



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I've read the article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/transporting_cichlids.php but I do have a few questions for my situation. We're taking 10 young adult peacocks to 2 friends.
1)For a 6 hour drive, is it necessary to bag them individually? I originally was going to use 2 buckets with lids.
2)Should I not feed this tank for the 2-5 days prior to moving as suggested?
3)Do I need to use a sedative such as Hypno, and if so, where can I get it on short notice? Local chain store?
4)5 will be at final destination when we arrive @10pm and will "drip" into bucket. However the other 5 will be in bucket(?) overnight unless he can pick them up that late. Will they be okay with just an air stone?

We leave on Friday. If you have anything else to add to make the move easy, I'm all ears.


----------



## PreposterousFish (Jan 8, 2013)

IMO:
1. go with the buckets
2. doesn't matter
3. No
4. Yes

I think the article was more about shipping fish.

I would place them in the buckets. Use a battery powered pump with air stone (not really necessary). Then spend the time drip acclimating when they get to where they are going.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

PreposterousFish said:


> IMO:
> 1. go with the buckets
> 2. doesn't matter
> 3. No
> ...


SWEET! Since your answers are the ones that I was hoping for, I hope others will concur! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1-you could get some damage if multiple males are in a bucket, but I'd chance it. Fill only 1/3 full. I do use a pump/airstone in buckets.
2-not feeding for 2 days can't hurt
3-no
4-If you have to hold them overnight I'd put a cycled filter and a heater on the bucket.

Not sure what you mean by drip overnight. No need to drip acclimate, just ensure the temp and pH match the new tank and net.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

We've kept 100's of fish overnight in buckets with airstones after purchasing them and/or bringing them along to sell on trips.

I like to change the water twice a day when they are going to be in the bucket for an extended time period.

We've also had a shipment of fish lost in the mail for 4 days at one point that arrived with 9/12 surviving fry. These fish were in standard bags with minimal water and wrapped in insulation to preserve heat. Every bag save one also ended up with a dead fish in it (obviously not good for the swimmers). Of course this was a nightmare, but it might give some insight concerning the resiliency of these fish


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> 1-you could get some damage if multiple males are in a bucket, but I'd chance it. Fill only 1/3 full. I do use a pump/airstone in buckets.
> 2-not feeding for 2 days can't hurt
> 3-no
> 4-If you have to hold them overnight I'd put a cycled filter and a heater on the bucket.
> ...


Not sure what you mean by drip overnight Acclimate (but not overnight  ) for possible pH difference--water out of my tap is 8.0, not sure of hers. The other bucket might be overnight. I can change that water with fresh dechlorinated water. I do have a small heater and filter from a 10G I can take with, and use some of her seeded media for that bucket if needed.
I'm not --too-- worried about the males, only because they're not mature yet, about 2.25" and not fully colored.
I was just going to dose the buckets with appropriate amount of Prime. Do I need anything else? Hopefully I can find a battery operated airstone.

BTW, I saw on another thread by a seasoned hobbyist that he doesn't feed his fish when he goes on vacation...Is this advisable?


jcabage said:


> We've kept 100's of fish overnight in buckets with airstones after purchasing them and/or bringing them along to sell on trips.
> 
> I like to change the water twice a day when they are going to be in the bucket for an extended time period.
> 
> We've also had a shipment of fish lost in the mail for 4 days at one point that arrived with 9/12 surviving fry. These fish were in standard bags with minimal water and wrapped in insulation to preserve heat. Every bag save one also ended up with a dead fish in it (obviously not good for the swimmers). Of course this was a nightmare, but it might give some insight concerning the resiliency of these fish


Good to know!


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I do use a pump/airstone in buckets.


Picked up a battery operated pump, valve and stones for 2 buckets. Thanks, didn't know they made battery operated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your fish are mature and you will only be gone a week (possibly two) you don't have to feed.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks DJRansome. Why does this seem so heartless? Maybe because they're all pig pigs at each feeding! I realize water quality won't degrade as quickly if they have nothing to poop out. 1.5-2" should make it through? There will be 22-24 left in the tank, trying to net the larger ones.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd be happier about leaving the 2" ones than the 1.5" ones.

Remember females hold on average 28 days so you should be good for a lesser period.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please respond to vacation feeding question here:
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=258057


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> trying to net the larger ones.





DJRansome said:


> I'd be happier about leaving the 2" ones than the 1.5" ones.


Trying to give friend a mature male with 4-5 females, and other friend wants 5 males. My best shot is to pull the definitive males and hopefully ones that are close to same size, no color, will be female. Nervous...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I don't know much about peacocks, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Can you just temporarily remove your definite males to a bucket, prior to the move, and see who gains some color? I suppose if you did this, distinguishing who is who later will be tough...


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I don't know much about peacocks, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Can you just temporarily remove your definite males to a bucket, prior to the move, and see who gains some color? I suppose if you did this, distinguishing who is who later will be tough...


Not sure I follow. At this size, I don't have an alpha, but quite a few males are showing color. Idk if some are holding back from developing, are immature or females.
Ah, I think light bulb went on! You mean once an alpha has been established, others won't show color, yes?
Hoping someone else can speak from experience since this is my first time raising from fry.
I came across this http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Juvenile_ ... rticle.htm and was using it for guidance.


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

take a clear plastic bag (like the ones you can buy at the grocery store for sandwiches) and cut it up into strips, but not all the way so that you have a single strip connecting all the strands (hope that makes sense). Put a few of those into the bucket and that should mostly keep them from nipping each other's fins. They'll likely be too stressed to fight but the clear plastic bag shield should add an extra layer of protection.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Murkin said:


> take a clear plastic bag (like the ones you can buy at the grocery store for sandwiches) and cut it up into strips, but not all the way so that you have a single strip connecting all the strands (hope that makes sense). Put a few of those into the bucket and that should mostly keep them from nipping each other's fins. They'll likely be too stressed to fight but the clear plastic bag shield should add an extra layer of protection.


Interesting...where did you learn this?


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> Murkin said:
> 
> 
> > take a clear plastic bag (like the ones you can buy at the grocery store for sandwiches) and cut it up into strips, but not all the way so that you have a single strip connecting all the strands (hope that makes sense). Put a few of those into the bucket and that should mostly keep them from nipping each other's fins. They'll likely be too stressed to fight but the clear plastic bag shield should add an extra layer of protection.
> ...


first transporting 5 demasoni per bag times 4 bags from LFS home. then 4 per month for almost a full year after that. then all 8 remaining back to the LFS after giving up on them


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Murkin said:


> underwatergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Murkin said:
> ...


I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Murkin said:


> first transporting 5 demasoni per bag times 4 bags from LFS home. then 4 per month for almost a full year after that. then all 8 remaining back to the LFS after giving up on them


This is sad and hilarious at the same time... I'm sorry for your hard time with the fish, but man we cichlid people have some perseverance, huh? :lol:

I picked up a similar tip of using yarn while shipping fish - from a breeder in FL that I get fish from. They seem to feel much safer with a little cover, and the yarn provides tons of physical/visual barrier to keep them from getting after each other. I've never lost a fish that he's shipped to me priority.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I used the sliced sandwich bags and air stones in both buckets. All made it ok. I didn't feed them 2 days prior to transport either.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 12 OB peacock fry now all less than 1 inch and there is already a clearly established hierarchy with an alpha in their 25 gallon tank.

.


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad it all worked out


----------

